# LT160 loses power going up slope



## firefighter4u (Aug 2, 2013)

I recently purchases A LT160 and am having issues with it losing power as I traverse up slope. During my research I discovered that the type of transmission it has is prone to fail (the mower has 325 hours on it). I replaced the pump, motor, filter, vent plug and added 5W50 synthetic oil to the the hydro. Unfortunately it did not help the problem at all. The drive belt shows some sign of cracking but not in terrible shape. Non the less I just ordered a new belt to replace it. The engine starts fine, runs fine, doesn't seem to burn oil (just changed oil, filter and spark plug). My yard isn't that steep, in fact my neighbors d140 runs right up it so I know i am not asking too much of the mower. The overall condition of the mower is very good. I would appreciate any suggestions that you may have to remedy my situation!


----------



## firefighter4u (Aug 2, 2013)

Ok, after replacing the drive belt (along with some adult language due to frustration) I tested it out and there is no difference. In fact, the hydro is now slightly making that "whine" sound that you often hear in older tractors. I did not get a chance to look at the linkage as it was getting dark, perhaps tomorrow. Not sure what else to check. Perhaps I'll do a compression check tomorrow as well. Still frustrated with this thing!


----------

